# Google apps



## Devrath_ND (May 18, 2008)

What is this i mean how to use it. How to integrate it's mail features in my website. Direct or guide me to informatuion abot this


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2008)

Sign up with google apps free edition, and they give you the API needed.


----------



## siddes (May 18, 2008)

Like Dheeraj said, you;ll have to sign up, best to go for the Student edition if you aren't making any money out of it.

Warning: Spectacular Javascript skills required.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2008)

^^ I LOLed at that

I havent tried it, just read about it somewhere. Have you tried it siddes? and what is your opinion about it?


----------



## siddes (May 18, 2008)

Tried a bit of it, even got myself a key from Google.

Was trying to make a mashup with Google Maps and YUI, but it's not easy. The Javascript is intense and I keep had to refering to their documentation, in spite of having a couple of books on the subject.


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 20, 2008)

Is there an alternative to this from microsoft


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 21, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> Is there an alternative to this from microsoft


yes we have.........
*domains.live.com

I can help you to get started with live service.


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 21, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> yes we have.........
> *domains.live.com
> 
> I can help you to get started with live service.



I want to host a new website on a free service and use these services by microsoft.

How do i go about and also suggest some good free webhost which gives address like www.xyxyx.aa.aa or something which looks professional instead of their identity like www.xyxyx.freehost.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 21, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> I want to host a new website on a free service and use these services by microsoft.
> 
> How do i go about and also suggest some good free webhost which gives address like www.xyxyx.aa.aa or something which looks professional instead of their identity like www.xyxyx.freehost.com


If you rae really serious about a good website, than forget free hosting, and get a paid hosting + paid domain name. You can start with 100 Mb space.

100 Mb space+ one .com/.org/net.... domain name will cost you Rs. 500/- to 1000/- per year. So, this is not a big amount.

If you want free hosting only, than always prefer "post to host " free hosting. 


Free hosting always put some restriction like forced ads, no database, SMTP off and like that.


To use Microsoft live domains service, you must should have either DNS control of your domain name, or Modify MX ability in hosting account.


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 30, 2008)

when i sign in for new domain with google apps can i host my website created on my computer rather than created with google page creater


----------



## iMav (May 30, 2008)

^^No.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 31, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> when i sign in for new domain with google apps can i host my website created on my computer rather than created with google page creater


You can do this with Microsoft Live Domain service...if your hosting provide option to modify MX value. (Most host have this option as default)


----------



## iMav (May 31, 2008)

^^ But that would mean you need to have a host? Doesn't it?


----------



## krates (May 31, 2008)

any website help needed you can contact me check out my hotmail id in my profile


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 31, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ But that would mean you need to have a host? Doesn't it?


yes... and with MX value edit option.



krates said:


> any website help needed you can contact me check out my hotmail id in my profile


is it free


----------

